# Best Marine Supply Store?



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Hi folks -- I need some simple things like outboard flushing muffs, salt-away, lifejackets, a shear key, rope, etcetera.

Is there a one-stop shopping place in town for this sort of stuff that's really good?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Outcast


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

West Marine will have everything you need, just be prepared to pay 20-25% more for it. Depending on where you are located, if money you spend is a consideration, Academy is probably the best priced for most things, then Wally World.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Outcast.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Outcast and if they don't have it try harbor view marine. I haven't been to the new west marine but the old one seemed to be way over priced, lack of knowledge from employees, and more geared to selling clothing than boat supplies


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Outcast or Harbor View*

Good folks, know what they are selling and fair prices.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

PBS Boat Store; if their website says item is in-stock, call them to check. They use {Donovan Marine (only sells to boating industry)} to acquire merchandise. So, if they don't have in store, and it shows in-stock they'll have it ready for pickup the next day after 9AM if item is stocked at Donovan Marine's Pensacola Warehouse.

The hours listed on Google are incorrect; they are 8AM-5PM


----------



## markbxr400 (Jul 23, 2013)

I think everything you listed can also be purchased at Academy or Walmart. West Marine in my experience is 2x what you'll pay almost anywhere else.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

West marine will have it, but you have to pay more.

Now that I've found sams, they seem to have a ton of stuff slammed up in that store.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

I've found stuff at Posner's that I couldn't get elsewhere, and common items at fair prices.


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2015)

Basic stuff, wally world or academy. Specialized stuff, west marine. Most marine stores will be competitively priced. I would figure which marine store is closest to you and go there. The upside to west marine is the coupons they email you. And sales. Outkast is a local outfit that i like to support and they Are 2 miles away.


----------



## sabanist (Mar 28, 2015)

Online is a whole other realm, i found bennett trim tab parts at iboats.com for about 30 pct less than all other retailers


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

Support your local business. Remember that the big stores like West Marine, Academy, and Walmart are there to put the little guy out of business. When you need real help the local business will talk to you.


----------

